# Mustard crusted leg of lamb, smoked?



## Nefarious (Dec 21, 2021)

I am trying to get my mind wrapped.around new years.  We typically will have a roasted mustard crusted bone in leg of lamb.  Except this year, I have a smoker.  Not much experience, but that is coming.

The question is, can I just take the oven recipe, marinade and all, and just smoke it instead, since I use temperature to decide when it's done?

The recipe calls for the leg to be basted every hour,, can I skip that step and use a slightly thicker marinade in the start?

Will too thick of a mustard marinade inhibit the smoke penetration?


----------



## sandyut (Dec 21, 2021)

Nefarious said:


> Will too thick of a mustard marinade inhibit the smoke penetration?


I think it might...  Can you change the marinade to an oil base with garlic, rosemary and salt and such?  I could see the mustard crust getting a funky look going on and inhibit smoke penetration...   Hopefully others with chime in.  All the lamb I have done is like I described above.  Done it smoked and grilled.  Kinda like this idea.


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 21, 2021)

It should work just fine in the smoker unless the marinade or basting liquid has a high sugar content.   People use a mustard slather on brisket and butts, and that does not seem to interfere with smoke flavor.   I barbecue injected lamb legs and spray them with a beer, apple cider, apple juice mixture and they come out fine.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 21, 2021)

I did a search and found this  Recipe he uses beer in his.  So, I guess I will do something like it.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 21, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> It should work just fine in the smoker unless the marinade or basting liquid has a high sugar content.   People use a mustard slather on brisket and butts, and that does not seem to interfere with smoke flavor.   I barbecue injected lamb legs and spray them with a beer, apple cider, apple juice mixture and they come out fine.
> View attachment 519545


I just looked at your recipes page and saw the Lamb shoulder so I will do something on that order.  Thanks for your guide.


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 21, 2021)

Nefarious said:


> I just looked at your recipes page and saw the Lamb shoulder so I will do something on that order.  Thanks for your guide.


Woah,  I forgot all about that RECIPE, I posted that one 15 years ago and it's a solid recipe and technique. This method was very popular on two of the ceramic grill forums back in the day.  The anchovies add umami, kind of a background savory flavor.  Anchovies are in Worcestershire sauce for that same savoriness.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 21, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Woah,  I forgot all about that RECIPE, I posted that one 15 years ago and it's a solid recipe and technique. This method was very popular on two of the ceramic grill forums back in the day.  The anchovies add umami, kind of a background savory flavor.  Anchovies are in Worcestershire sauce for that same savoriness.


Anchovy is a darn good secret in many things! Add in some capers snd I’m all in! Nice recipe, I’ll have to give it a go.


----------

